# Deformed hatchlings



## daysocks (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi all

I have a clutch of bearded dragon eggs - it is day 50 and 4 have hatched already (!!!). Sadly, 3 of the 4 have deformed back legs  the legs are tiny and twisted - I am going to cull them.

Thoughts on why this may have happened? The eggs were incubated on damp vermiculite at 85F and mother was supplemented well during her pregnancy. The pairing was hypo het trans x hypo trans. It's a mega early hatch so I'm wondering what happened here!

Cheers


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

I can't answer your question but is it absolutely necessary to 'cull' them? How severe is the disability with respect to a good quality of life ie could they hunt for themselves?


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Can't comment on why this happened - maybe just one of these things?


You may wish to consult with a suitably qualified veterinarian as to whether euthanasia is the best option for these individuals - he/she will also be able to perform this for you too if this is the best course of action.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Have you bred from this pair before? It could be a genetic problem and probably not a good idea to breed from them again. Or something wrong with the humidity. Difficult to say. If you do decide to euthanize the little ones make sure you get a vet to do it properly as said that way there is less chance of something going wrong and causing unessecary suffering.


----------



## daysocks (Nov 25, 2016)

I've never bred this pair before, I think I won't again.

They cannot use their back legs at all - to me, an adult dragon dragging itself around using only its front legs is heartbreaking. I can't in good conscience let them have that kind of life :'(


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

No I understand they don't sound good. So sad. I don't envy you having to deal with this. I had a baby ackie hatch with a deformed front leg which is very small and cannot be used but he gets around just fine on his other legs and can catch his food the majority of time and I make sure I supplement his food by doing a certain amount of hand feeding. He is very small for his age also but he was a fighter from day one so I decided to give him a chance. I hope you can help these little ones pass peacefully.


----------

